# Rocky Patel Edge Battalion Maduro Cigar Review - ...I hate it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I know these are popular, but I absolutely hated this smoke.

I enjoy full bodied cigars, and I also enjoy traditional maduro flavors, but with ...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Edge Battalion Maduro Cigar Review - ...I hate it


----------

